# Please Enter (any agility videos to share?)



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I would love to make an Agility video using German Shepherd Dogs! I was wondering and hoping that you'd like to participate in the video? I will put that all the credit belongs to you, and on each video your GSDForum username will be on the video for a few seconds to let other people know it's your dog/dogs'! I'll take German Shepherd Dogs', Border Collies, or any other breed you may own also!!

So, will you join!? You don't have too though, if you do just post the video you want me to use on here, and I'll download it to my computer!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can you grab any of my stuff from youtube? That's already public so you are more than welcome to blend them into what you are making...

Maggieroselee's Channel - YouTube


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Can you grab any of my stuff from youtube? That's already public so you are more than welcome to blend them into what you are making...
> 
> Maggieroselee's Channel - YouTube


 
Sure!! Thank you!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't really have any videos that are a true showcase to the breed. Good luck with your video though!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You can use the video I posted in this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/173706-agility-brag.html
Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can use mine from my youtube channel 
gsdrusti's Channel - YouTube


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> I don't really have any videos that are a true showcase to the breed. Good luck with your video though!


Whatcha talking 'bout Willy?? I've seen some really nice videos of Pimg you've posted!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh I dunno. I'm just a perfectionist. My videos of Pimg running in class or competition suck; no zoom, poor quality. I did rewatch a couple from her last trial and she did look **** good though... 

I suppose you can use this one if you like:





There are parts of this one you can use (the weaving parts, not the tugging parts) that are pretty decent:




*[EDIT]*- The weaving at 4:34 forward is really good!

I'm curious though, RileyMay- how will you be downloading the video? Screen capture?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

By the way- I saw your other video. My suggestion would be to put the dog's name rather than the forum member's username. The dog's name is much more useful.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> By the way- I saw your other video. My suggestion would be to put the dog's name rather than the forum member's username. The dog's name is much more useful.


That's a great idea...


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh okay, I will put the dogs' name! So, just let me know what your dog's name is!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wildo said:


> Oh I dunno. I'm just a perfectionist. My videos of Pimg running in class or competition suck; no zoom, poor quality. I did rewatch a couple from her last trial and she did look **** good though...
> 
> I suppose you can use this one if you like:
> CPE Level 2 Standard Oct 2, 2011 - YouTube
> ...


I use savevids. I download the videos from youtube onto my computer. Here is the link http://www.savevid.com/ I havn't had any problems with it at all!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- that's a pretty cool website. Personally- I use a screen recorder! Haha!

My dog's name is Pimg.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wildo said:


> Oh- that's a pretty cool website. Personally- I use a screen recorder! Haha!
> 
> My dog's name is Pimg.


Lol I don't know how to do that! Ha, Pimg is rocking in agility~!


----------

